# Storing live plants?



## slowngreen (Sep 17, 2012)

I have some Anacharis in my tank right now and Im getting ready to take it out for a few days while I do work on my tank, can it store it some how to keep it alive without having to just replant it in another tank during the wait?


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Anacharis is weed, grow in almost any conditions. Float it somewhere, in another tank maybe? Near a window? Since it's only for a couple of days, putting it in a bucket without any light wouldn't hurt.


----------



## slowngreen (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh wow thanks I didnt know they were so simple. I'll just put it in my other tank to float then. Thanks again.


----------



## fletch616 (Sep 14, 2011)

A five gallon bucket..water and the sun is all you need..ive left several diff species of plants for a week during a whole house move and they all made it!


----------

